#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  pipeline calculation excel spreadsheet

## mecasera

here below are posted some useful spreadsheet for pipeline calculation.

See More: pipeline calculation excel spreadsheet

----------


## suga2009

Thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## aan09

thanks

----------


## santoxi

Attached file no longer available...

----------


## armin35

can you please re posted thanks

----------


## vernite90

> here below are posted some useful spreadsheet for pipeline calculation.



no longer available, please repost. thanks a lot for sharing.

----------


## giu8711

Could you please re-upload this file?
Thanks!

----------


## gusgon

Please reupload. Thanks

----------


## mecasera

here attached pipeline design spreadsheet **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## robertreni

thanks

----------


## ANOUAR82

thank sir

See More: pipeline calculation excel spreadsheet

----------


## ANOUAR82

thanks sir

----------


## ppyla7

> here below are posted some useful spreadsheet for pipeline calculation.



Hi,
I am unable to download, can you please resend the link or email to me please. ( ppyla7@gmail.com)
thanks.

----------


## unni

thanks dear

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## minhphuongpham

Thanks so much

----------


## mrmrdv@yahoo.com

i need to have a Procedure to valve selection, can any one to help me in this regard?

----------


## trungjupiter

Thank so much

----------


## dedy14

Thanks for sharing

----------


## acay

thanks for share bro

----------


## tanutran

thanks !

----------


## Jason8zhu

Thanks, mecasera .

See More: pipeline calculation excel spreadsheet

----------


## Oilandgas

Please share the minimum thickness calculator for ASME B31.3
Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASME B31.3 calc

----------


## K.J

Thanks

----------


## K.J

> i need to have a Procedure to valve selection, can any one to help me in this regard?



Did you find solution for this?

----------


## marek13

thanks

----------


## Sohan2015

can anybody help me with a 2 phase horizontal separator sizing spread sheet

----------


## Amir saleh

thanks

----------


## hussam jassem

Many thanks for your help .

----------


## pabloacar

Many Thanks friend

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you mecasera .

----------


## alashter

thanks

----------


## kusumy

> here below are posted some useful spreadsheet for pipeline calculation.



thank

See More: pipeline calculation excel spreadsheet

----------


## ipoel123

> here below are posted some useful spreadsheet for pipeline calculation.



 thanks

----------


## 101043728

Thank you. Great help

----------


## eliealtawil

Did you consider the manufacture mill tolerance that ranges from 8-12%?

----------


## uabix

thanks

----------


## dedy14

Thanks for sharing.

Rgds,

----------


## dedy14

> here attached pipeline design spreadsheet **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for sharing.

Rgds,

----------


## sadane

Thanks

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank so much

----------


## santoxi

thanks

----------


## ariek

thank you,,,

----------


## ariek

thank you,,,

----------


## cumigila

> here below are posted some useful spreadsheet for pipeline calculation.



thanks sir

See More: pipeline calculation excel spreadsheet

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to download, kundly upload again. Thank you

----------


## Sofie

Hi, would you mind to share with me (or re-post it again) the pipeline calculation for line anchor block. I can't access the file. 

Thank you

----------


## shyam murugesan

Hi anyone could please re upload the pipeline calculation sheets? I am unable to download, since the link is turning to gif file when try to download

----------


## nnarvind

PLEASE UPLOAD AGAIN IN **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amacathot06

Please upload again...

----------


## padua

Try this pipeline calculation sheet, might be helpful.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jswoo

thank you

----------


## torque73

Thanks for sharing!

----------

